# Topics > Books >  Book "On Intelligence: How a New Understanding of the Brain will Lead to the Creation of Truly Intelligent Machines", Jeff Hawkins, Sandra Blakeslee, 2004

## Airicist

Authors:

Jeff Hawkins

Sandra Blakeslee

"On Intelligence: How a New Understanding of the Brain will Lead to the Creation of Truly Intelligent Machines" on Wikipedia

"On Intelligence: How a New Understanding of the Brain will Lead to the Creation of Truly Intelligent Machines" ob Amazon

----------

